# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > Pathfinder Raising Manifester Level in Pathfinder

## Coeruleum

What's your favorite way to raise your manifester level in Dreamscarred psionics? We don't have Mind Mage's Twin Wells or any of the usual shenanigans in Pathfinder.

----------


## thethird

Thoughtsinger + Aid another optimization, probably dip Bushi(Warlord) for CHA to aid another.

Use bloodsong for always on bardic music.

----------


## Cortillaen

Overchannel (+1/2/3 to ML for 1/3/5d8 damage to yourself at 1st/8th/15th levels) is my go-to for easy access to a little ML boosting.  If you've got a Vitalist on the team (or are one), the damage is practically negligible even if you're using it every round.

Not strictly a boost to ML, but very similar is Psicrystal Imprinter, a PrC I've wanted to try for a long time.  Each time you manifest through your psicrystal (must be within 5ft of you), you can choose one of four benefits unlocked as you level: 1 free PP of augmentation that can be applied on top of augmenting to your full ML, Empower with no PP or focus cost, Extend with no cost, or Twin with no PP or focus cost but raising the manifesting time by one full-round action (not very useful in combat but free twinning of out-of-combat buffs).  It gets a bunch of other neat psicrystal benefits as well, though the first level doesn't advance manifesting.

I've also heard there's a line of feats including one that gives you +1 ML per manifester in your collective for a short time, but I've never been able to track that down and find what book it's in.

----------

